# Route Santander / Valencia any suggestions



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We are heading to Valencia in early December. As ferry doesn't berth at Santandar until 1300 have planned 1st stopover at Camping de Haro. Has anybody recently used this campsite?
Then thought to try Logrono / Soria / Teruel route rather than go via Zaragoza. Will this be more mountainous than the N234?
Any comments / suggestions most welcomed.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We did most of that route earlier in the year. We joined your proposed route at Soria and did the N111 and then the SO411 via Lenya (shortcut). We then joined the N211 and on to Monreal del Campo where we joined the toll free A23 to Sagunto.

Great route. As ever in inland Spain, very little traffic and a pleasant journey on good roads - there was a few miles on the SO411 just before it meets the N211, where the road surface was not the best, but not a problem.

None of the route was mountainous. We're always using the A23 and since it's been upgraded to a motorway there are numerous viaducts that take out the previous bends.

Haven't used El Haro, planning to go to La Rioja next year, but have had good reports from Spanish motorhomers.


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

We used Camping De Haro last February for a stopover, the site is fine with the town centre a 10 minute walk away if you have the time.


----------

